# Trypophobia



## Cosmos (May 20, 2016)

So do any other Kiwis here have trypophobia? If you don't know what I'm talking about, just look at these pictures. If you feel any disgust, fear, or discomfort, you probably have trypophobia.




 

 

 

Ugh, Googling this shit made me feel nauseous.

Scientists have suggested that trypophobia is probably related to fear of disease in some way. If so, that would explain why it seems to be so widespread.


----------



## Count groudon (May 21, 2016)

i remember that one Japanese horror story about the trendy girl who heard that taking a bath with sesame seeds is supposed to be great for your skin. She did it, and after a few hours of not hearing from her, her mom went into the bathroom to check on her and saw that she had hundreds of seeds stuck in her skin, and she was desperately trying to dig them out. Shit like that is just unsettling.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 21, 2016)

EDIT: Fuck me running, if I read everything in the OP, I could have just said "Yeah, To a Mild Extent..."


----------



## SpessCaptain (May 21, 2016)

its nice to see we have a lolcow thread on them and also one in ot


----------



## John Titor (May 21, 2016)

I'll admit that even though the second one is probably just wax or something, it made my skin crawl.


----------



## Cosmos (May 21, 2016)

John Titor said:


> I'll admit that even though the second one is probably just wax or something, it made my skin crawl.



From what I've heard, apparently that guy just put peanut butter on his hand and poked holes in it. So thankfully it's not real.

Still creepy as fuck, though.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Count groudon (May 21, 2016)

Valiant said:


> its nice to see we have a lolcow thread on them and also one in ot


Eh, I think it is a real thing, because seeing clusters of small holes like that is weirdly gross for some reason. The problem is that Tumblr has taken it so that any sort of image containing a hole causes them to lose their shit. It's like how a lot of people are trans but the trannies on tumblr are obnoxious and downright delusional.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 21, 2016)

Spoiler: Jesus Holy Fuck NSFL


----------



## Curt Sibling (May 21, 2016)

They are merely weird pictures that can be unpleasant to some. 
Declaring a phobia over them is pure tumblrina faggotry.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 22, 2016)

You guys are pussies


----------



## Count groudon (May 22, 2016)

Rabbit Bones said:


> You guys are pussies


Pussies are holes and therefore trigger me.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 22, 2016)

*OODLES AND OODLES OF NOODLES AND HOLES, POODLES AND DOODLES AND KABOODLES OF HOLES!!!*


----------



## Bluebird (May 22, 2016)

JESUS CHRIST HOW HORRIFYING


----------



## Cosmos (May 22, 2016)

Curt Sibling said:


> They are merely weird pictures that can be unpleasant to some.
> Declaring a phobia over them is pure tumblrina faggotry.



Oh yeah, I agree. I don't consider trypophobia to be an _actual _phobia and just use the term as a shorthand for saying "clusters of holes make me feel irrationally uncomfortable."


----------



## Bugaboo (May 22, 2016)

Spoiler: Surinam toad giving birth, slightly gross










That don't look like a fun birth process


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 22, 2016)

Bugaboo said:


> Spoiler: Surinam toad giving birth, slightly gross
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like your typical Grateful Dead concert.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (May 22, 2016)

See, being grossed out by hole-hands makes sense, but that's more of a revulsion stemming from a natural avoidance of disease and injury. The rest is nonsense.


----------



## Gun Barrel City Texas (May 22, 2016)

Is it weird that those pics sexually arose me


----------



## Coldgrip (May 22, 2016)

Bugaboo said:


> Spoiler: Surinam toad giving birth, slightly gross
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to post that.

So what about this?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 22, 2016)

what about blackheads


----------



## Bugaboo (May 23, 2016)

I think this might have something to do with how we perceive things as gross. Like poop is bad because it's full of dangerous bacertia so most normal people have the built in instinct hat poop is nasty. In the same way maybe things with a lot of little holes is gross because like food filled with maggots or whatever and it's some kind of primal reaction.

I dunno, I ain't no scientific lady


----------



## Cosmos (May 27, 2016)

Bugaboo said:


> I think this might have something to do with how we perceive things as gross. Like poop is bad because it's full of dangerous bacertia so most normal people have the built in instinct hat poop is nasty. In the same way maybe things with a lot of little holes is gross because like food filled with maggots or whatever and it's some kind of primal reaction.
> 
> I dunno, I ain't no scientific lady



The fact that holes on _bodies_ (even though most of them are just photoshops) seem to evoke extreme revulsion even in people who aren't bothered by other holes seems to support this. It looks like disease so we're naturally repulsed by it.

Many phobias stem from a primal reaction (people being afraid of snakes/spiders because many snakes/spiders are poisonous, people being afraid of heights because falling from a height will injure/kill you, people being afraid of dogs because dogs can really fuck you up if they want to, etc), so trypophobia probably isn't much different.


----------



## Witlich (Jun 22, 2016)

It's not so much a phobia for me than it is just a physical reaction -- I get itchy all over when I see such photos.


----------



## Staffy (Jun 22, 2016)

These doesn't scare me, but they make me a little irritable I admit.

To describe that more clearly, I see these things as something that should be purged.


----------



## Cyclonus (Oct 9, 2020)

I revived this thread just to say I am sick and tired of seeing ads for this fucking shirt all over the Web.


----------



## Wraith (Oct 9, 2020)

Don't play Battletech / Mechwarrior.
First because it's secretly pozzed.
Second because missile tubes. Missile tubes everywhere.


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Oct 9, 2020)

Bluebird said:


> JESUS CHRIST HOW HORRIFYING


I _did _get nauseous when looking at that, but it might have been a delayed reaction to the photoshop immediately preceding yours.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Oct 9, 2020)

Wraith said:


> Don't play Battletech / Mechwarrior.
> First because it's secretly pozzed.
> Second because missile tubes. Missile tubes everywhere.
> View attachment 1651807


Goddamn I love these goofy fuckin' Battletech mechs


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 9, 2020)

I read somewhere the theory behind trypophobia (which hasn't been recognized as an official phobia yet) is that clusters of holes like that can cause the brain of some people to associate it with puncture wounds, open wounds, insect bites and stings, etc. and they have a freakout.


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (Oct 22, 2020)

Here's one that I haven't seen brought up much; the heat pits of emerald tree boas.







And as a bonus, they have an absolutely menacing set of fangs (they aren't venomous, but you wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of those nonetheless).


----------



## NotNomad (Oct 22, 2020)

UntimelyDhelmise said:


> Here's one that I haven't seen brought up much; the heat pits of emerald tree boas.
> View attachment 1678725
> View attachment 1678728
> 
> ...


I don't know man, that snake is lookin' pretty cute to me


----------



## Curt Sibling (Oct 22, 2020)

I have _*made-up-phobias-from-the-internet-a-phobia.*_


----------



## Damien Thorne (Oct 22, 2020)

When I see the photoshops of those tiny holes on people’s bodies, I can’t help but to think that shit would hurt like a motherfucker if it were real.


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (Oct 22, 2020)

NotNomad said:


> I don't know man, that snake is lookin' pretty cute to me


Agreed (snakes are precious noodles), but think from the perspective of someone who's scared of snakes _and _has trypophobia. Even as a kid I thought their mouths looked, off. Like they were rotting or something.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 22, 2020)

If someone is curious about this kind of thing, I'd recommend taking this test.  https://openpsychometrics.org/tests/ITM/  I'm pretty skeptical when it comes to IATs, but this is one of the more interesting ones I've seen.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Nov 23, 2020)

Just saw a clip of what I believe was probably Black Panther (never seen it) and the guy with the scar dots all over his body? Yeah that made my skin crawl.


----------



## Cyclonus (Nov 25, 2020)

Ironically, one of the worst I've ever seen was in that other thread making fun of trypophobic tumblrites for being special snowflakes. Gentlemen, I present to you: trypophobia porn.



Spoiler: You may never achieve erections again


----------



## JektheDumbass (Nov 25, 2020)

Sometimes I get squicked out by holes, sometimes I want to gnaw on them.  Like honeycombs have the latter effect on me.


----------



## Cyclonus (Jan 20, 2021)

How did we have this thread without this famous image


Spoiler








For some reason, the knees are the worst part.


----------



## Cyclonus (Jun 9, 2021)

I just found a new one that's a double whammy for arachnophobia and trypophobia: a tarantula's shed exoskeleton.


Spoiler


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Jun 9, 2021)

Honestly? It depends on what the holes are on. Things like that frog or hands? My brain goes oh no. 
Plants and stuff are fine. So. Interesting


----------



## Finder (Jun 10, 2021)

Trypophobia is fake and gay. A Twitter tier phobia for attention whores and ultra generic, boring people who want to be special.

You’re afraid of or uncomfortable with some random uneven holes? Pathetic.


----------



## Cyclonus (Jun 10, 2021)

Wrong thread buddy. Antis post over here:





						Trypophobia on Tumblr
					

"Trypophobia" is a word that I've only ever seen used on Tumblr, but apparently, it's the fear of holes, usually a series of tiny holes or clusters.  Some common examples:         Tumblrtistic people LOVE tagging everything that has the slightest amount of dots, clusters, or holes as...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Pissmaster (Jun 10, 2021)

UntimelyDhelmise said:


> View attachment 1678731


----------



## Cyclonus (Jun 10, 2021)

Y'know, maybe trypophobia is a made up phobia that spread like wildfire due to mass hysteria, but that's not the case with me because I remember being horrified and itching like hell when I saw Mushizo from Ninja Scroll in the early 2000s.



Spoiler


----------



## Cyclonus (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Sep 24, 2021)

So..... holes in things.....



No, I'm not grossed out by holes in things. I like women, after all.


----------



## Basic Bleach (Sep 24, 2021)

The infamous Lotus Boob shoop got me the first time I saw it. My mouth felt like I was chewing on rubber for the rest of the day.

Holes in stuff hasn't really bothered me since.


----------



## Cyclonus (Oct 19, 2021)

The culture wars are now using trypophobia as a weapon:



Spoiler


----------



## Dialtone (Oct 20, 2021)

Cyclonus said:


> How did we have this thread without this famous image
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Reminds me of a dream I had as a kid where my arms were full of holes like this and crickets were just pouring out of them, made me hate this image and also crickets.

Also


Spoiler: Bugs


----------

